# Do you have the swine flu?



## anxiousdude (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes
No


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not gonna check no - it would feel like tempting fate!


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Come on, all the cool kids are getting it.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

No, but I reserve the right to change my vote later, should I actually come down with it.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I feel fine except for my sciatic acting up. I had a nasty bug in March, but got over it. I got plenty of vitamin c and been washing my hands a lot. When I was in 2nd grade I was hospitalize with flu. I was hospitalize for a month. Back then you didn't have a private room. I had shared a room with three other kids. One of the kids died one night of the flu.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually, I do have swine flu. I've had it for a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

(sorry)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I voted yes because I'm into cutting edge fads. *


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sick, but I doubt it is the swine flu. You should have a maybe option


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm down with the swine.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

No.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Kelly has the "Zhvein" flu, A ha A ha.*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No. I'm sick, but I doubt it's the flu. I don't have a fever.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Oink =/


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive had the flu since wed but it seems to be getting better as of today. im alive without any docs help so i guess its not the swine flu


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you get it from bacon? :|


----------



## anxiousdude (Dec 7, 2008)

You and your family are about to be killed. Prepare yourselves. It has all been pre-planned and the plan has now begun.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

What, no option for 'only occasionally'?  I feel left out!


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

A Twofer for me, I have swine and bird flu.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, but I did have a chest cold/bronchitis last week. Slight fever, coughing, aching. I am a lot better now.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Now I am getting paranoid around anyone that is coughing, and sneezing. The Residential Administrator at work has a bad cold and I had to attend a staff meeting in her office. I sat as far away from her as I can.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Actually, I do have swine flu. I've had it for a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> (sorry)


:lol


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I was sick a few weeks ago and have had a cough for about 3 weeks. But I'm feeling better now. If i had it, I've managed to infect the world as i've been going to work, hanging out with friends, and taking public transportation to work. I may even be infecting you all right now. Cough, cough.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have all the latest trendy and fashionable diseases.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - I still have my cough and wonder if it really was bronchitis.
Otherwise, I should be squealing or oinking any day now.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Swine free, thus far.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Or should I say, Captain Trips free, thus far :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, there hasn't been a "snoutbreak" in my area...yet. :lol 

*First class ticket to Hell, don't pass go* :um


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> No, there hasn't been a "snoutbreak" in my area...yet. :lol
> 
> *First class ticket to Hell, don't pass go* :um


:lol


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Yesterday I had some pork and today I feel like I'm getting sick. Is there a reason to worry?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, but then I never got the bird flu years ago either. I never get any of the cool stuff the other kids do!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Stanley said:


> Yesterday I had some pork and today I feel like I'm getting sick. Is there a reason to worry?


Did the pig sneeze on you before you ate it? 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

The chances of coming down with it are minimal, seriously. The media should just stop hyping things up.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Kelly has the "Zhvein" flu, A ha A ha.*


I had to read that, like, six times before I realized you meant "Schwein." :doh :lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

He was spelling it fon-et-tic-ly


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I fell down the stairs today and now a big bone is sticking out my arm. Is this swine flu?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have mad cow disease. Probably just licked something I shouldn't.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Bubonic Plague
West Nile
Avian Flu
SARS
Swine Flu
good ol apocalyptic diseases...and I haven't had a single one. I always get left out. However it's a good thing in this case


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Will somebody please think of the children!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*There are way too many comedians in this thread. You can't tell they're comedians but that's what they are*...:mum :lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

veryshyperson said:


> Hey guys, I fell down the stairs today and now a big bone is sticking out my arm. Is this swine flu?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

No. I haven't been to Mexico recently and I haven't been around those students in Windsor, ON who were quarantined and were playing guitar that they showed on Seattle news. (This news was hilarious!) 

I definately don't have the Swine Flu.


----------



## DelicateMelodies (May 4, 2009)

I am pretty sure all us socail phobics that hide in our rooms are A-OKAY. ^_~


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Irsen (Feb 1, 2009)

I wouldn't mind


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but I heard on the radio today that over 400 in MA do! Non-hospitalized cases of course. Holy oink! :eek


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I just got over some flue virus as its flue season here downunder. I dont really care to check up whether its swine or not. Because I believe in letting this latest virus run its course as avian flue did, and whatever was before that. I think theres too much of a hype over this. Sure, in some cases people have died. But its really not a killer virus for most.
Its perfectly natural for new diseases to break out. There will be more... and heck.. doesnt the human race need a good depopulation. *not to be nasty or controversial* but we cant stop every disease and we wont.
I think this wont be much of a big deal if no one talked about it. I doubt anyone would notice.

I think Australias count today is in the 200s. 200 out of 10s of millions?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, but I just got over a bad cold.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think so, but I am having weird dreams telling me to find the old woman in the corn field and travel to Colorado...

(It would be funny for the two people that will get it)
Here's a hint: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108941/


----------

